# Is anyone Sous Vide cooking their turkey?



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2020)

Is anyone going to Sous Vide their whole turkey? Not sure how they cram a whole 10-14 pound turkey and broth in a 2 gallon ziplock but maybe it’s fit.









						Sous Vide Whole Turkey
					

They said it can't be done. We did it! A perfectly cooked, ultra-crisp skinned sous vide whole turkey. Cook the turkey the day before the big show, and roast it to serve. No more guessing how long it takes or if it's done.




					recipes.anovaculinary.com


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 18, 2020)

No


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2020)

Warmed up turkey for Thanksgiving? I’ll pass.
That said, if you timed your cook right, pulled the turkey from the sous and broiled the skin,,,,, maybe, but there are better ways to cook that bird. Might just be me though.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 18, 2020)

There was a conversation about this earlier... 

 Binford 6100
  here you go!


----------



## Binford 6100 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm probably going to do mine this way. 
Cook it up and then finish it in the smoker.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2020)

Not here.   Might spin it thou.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Nov 19, 2020)

NO, I'm smoking for a couple hours and then deep frying the bird! Plus wife wants another in the oven.
Sous Vide requires browning after water bathing for hours, lots of meat including chicken come out great with Sous Vide but I dunno about soaking a whole bird turkey or chicken. I'm not making chocolate chip cookies with Sous Vide either, I use the right tool for the task.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 19, 2020)

As much as I love my SV hot tub, somehow that doesn’t sound like it will turn out well. And won’t get that wonderful anticipatory aroma in the house.
Maybe try a sacrificial whole chicken in advance for a hint how Tommy Turkey may come out?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2020)

I looked at this a few years ago when Anova published the recipe. I was going to do a whole turkey breast but never did. Then last winter I was going to do a chicken but forgot. Figured someone here would've done one by now. 

We haven't cooked a whole turkey in a few years. When we did I'd pretty much switched to spatchcocking them. Last couple of years we've been doing whole turkey breasts.
Last thanksgiving we cooked everything a few days before and took it with us to spend the holiday at a hot springs. Which was awesome! Nothing like soaking up shot spring water when its 10°f outside!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 19, 2020)

wild idea....  I am curious, but i fear it would lack some flavor that would come from any other form of cooking: baking, smoking, etc.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2020)

It would have to be a mighty small Turkey to fit in my "Sous Vide Supreme", if I had a mind to try it, which I don't.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2020)

sandyut said:


> wild idea....  I am curious, but i fear it would lack some flavor that would come from any other form of cooking: baking, smoking, etc.



I'm pretty sure that's why they have it swimming in broth. To add flavor into the meat.

You get flavor by adding spices and juices when sous viding other poultry so flavor would be there. Since you brown it in the oven I bet you'd get the roasted flavor since the bulk of that is whats going on with the skin.

I'll be rotisserie cooking our TD turkey breast this year in the minitisserie. I picked  up three whole breasts so I may experiment with one before Christmas just for fun.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 19, 2020)

Case , A breast sounds good, let us know how it turns out !


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 19, 2020)

I did turkey ternderloins once and they were great.  Little cajun seasoning and a couple pads of butter.


----------



## SonnyA (Nov 21, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Is anyone going to Sous Vide their whole turkey? Not sure how they cram a whole 10-14 pound turkey and broth in a 2 gallon ziplock but maybe it’s fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The most tender  And moist Turkey is sous vide. This year i plan to sous vide two turkeys, each in seperate large oven plastic bag with 4 lbs of chicken broth each And some spices. Sous vide for 24 hours at 150. Once sour vide is done, i remove it carefully as it is extremely tender, i apply a rub  along with some liquid smoke and clarified butter and then brown it in the oven at 375 until skin is crispy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2020)

SonnyA said:


> The most tender  And moist Turkey is sous vide. This year i plan to sous vide two turkeys, each in seperate large oven plastic bag with 4 lbs of chicken broth each And some spices. Sous vide for 24 hours at 150. Once sour vide is done, i remove it carefully as it is extremely tender, i apply a rub  along with some liquid smoke and clarified butter and then brown it in the oven at 375 until skin is crispy.



Sounds like you have a good plan. Post some photos of your process and the final plated pictures!


----------



## Binford 6100 (Nov 25, 2020)

Turkey is broken down and in vacuum  sealed in the sous vide.
Will be on the smoker in the morning.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2020)

Binford 6100 said:


> Turkey is broken down and in vacuum  sealed in the sous vide.
> Will be on the smoker in the morning.
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes. Did you put stock in the bags?


----------



## Binford 6100 (Nov 25, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Let us know how it goes. Did you put stock in the bags?


Yes, 32oz of chicken  in each bag.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hmm.... guess my warm meat doesn't  look very good......


----------



## nchapelheel (Nov 26, 2020)

I cooking 1 turkey breast in the sous vide. 






First pic is the breast with SPOG and some pats of butter under the skin.





Second pic is the breast in a 2.5 gallon bag with enough broth to cover. Sous vide set for 150 degrees  and 24 hours cooking.





Third pic is the breast out after the 24 hour cook. Not very nice to look at.

L
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Last is the breast out of the oven after 30 minutes at 450.

The turkey is moist and flavorful. The texture is like it should be, tender and cooked through. I will do this again with more spices on the breast. Overall I think it was a good experience.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Binford 6100 said:


> Hmm.... guess my warm meat doesn't  look very good......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing


----------



## Binford 6100 (Nov 26, 2020)

3-2-1 said:


> That looks amazing


It was!!


----------



## SonnyA (Dec 7, 2020)

SonnyA said:


> The most tender  And moist Turkey is sous vide. This year i plan to sous vide two turkeys, each in seperate large oven plastic bag with 4 lbs of chicken broth each And some spices. Sous vide for 24 hours at 150. Once sour vide is done, i remove it carefully as it is extremely tender, i apply a rub  along with some liquid smoke and clarified butter and then brown it in the oven at 375 until skin is crispy.



little late but here’s my update with bit of modified technique.

I started Sous Vide two 12 pound whole turkeys. Added 4 lbs of broth  but turkey still floated up. Added another 2 lbs, so total of 6 pounds of broth per turkey in double oven  bags. Started at 9 pm at 150, at 9 am changed to 155 and then at 11 am changed to 160. So total of  16 hours of Sous Vide. Pat dry the turkey and Applied the rub  and into 350 degree oven for an hour.

Few interesting tid bits;
1) I was planning to sous vide for 24 hours but old brain failed the math test, 9pm to 9am is only 12 hours and hence fiddling with  temperature  as iI described above
2) when i pulled out the first bag it ripped open. Luckily the second bag held on.
3) i did not realize how tender and cooked the turkey was. When i grabbed the first one  it broke right in the middle. I ended up using butcher’s twine to sew it back up for the oven.
4) when i submerged the bags they sunk to the bottom but when I checked in the morning, they were floating and i was afraid that turkey breast was not cooked. But i was wrong, it was all cooked evenly and juicy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2020)

I wonder if one was to spatch the bird then halve it if you could forgo the liquid in the bag. Just use dry rub which would enhance the flavor and not get watered down. Then you wouldn't be dealing with needing to fill the cavity space with liquid. I have done chicken quarters this way so should work just fine with turkey halves.


----------

